# black bean salad



## Lupex (Feb 5, 2010)

The mexican food west Hollywood has a favorite dish which is commonly known as black bean salad , which very easy to prepare and very delicious to taste too. You can prepare this salad in your house by following instructions that are given below for cooking this very delicious black bean salad. In the first step you have to drain the beans and transfer them to a large saucepan. Add water into the pan and cover it with a lid and allow it to boil.

When it is brought to boil, lower the temperature and allow to simmer the beans for about 40 minutes till it becomes tender. Now drain the water and rinse it with cold water. Now its time to soak up the pasado chile in hot water for about 10 minutes till it becomes soft. At this time drain as well as remove the stalks and then slit the chile for scraping out all the seeds. Then you have to chop the flesh of the pasado chile finely.

After this we have to spear the fresno chile with the help of a long - handled metal skewer. By doing this you will be able to roast the chile over the flame of a gas burner till the skin of the chile blisters and becomes dark in color. When the process is completed you have to chop up red onions finely for the delicious black bean salad.

Its time to remove the chile from the bag and peel off its skin . then slit them and remove the seeds and chop them finely into pieces. . then it is followed by transferring the beans to a bowl and into it add the finely chopped red onions as well as the chile too. Stir the mixture with lime zesr and juice as well as with beer, oil and cilantro. Now its time to season the mixture with salt and mix them well. Before serving the salad, chill it in a refrigerator.


----------

